# Update: Doe's and Buck



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Well I believe i should have New born Mini Lamancha Babies here the end of October to the beginning of November with My 7 month old Mini Lamancha buck. 


Bella My chocolate doe Is due between October 28th to the beginning of November. I Can't wait to see her babies be born this will be her second kidding. But she has a quirky thing to her when new people come over she will stand away and be afraid of them with her hair raised up I don't know what happened in her past but i love her no matter what she is a complete doll. 

Jersey My Buckskin Doe she is due the beginning of November or the middle of November with Jasper's Babies. She is a complete doll and loves everyone she meets she will beg people to love on her and pet her head and be all up in there space she is not a stand offish doe. 


Jasper the Proud 7 month old father to both of my doe's babies He has gotten so big sense he's been here he is a complete softy and a big lover boy the one thing i think is funny he don't care where he aims to pee some times he will squirt piss all over the place and other times he will just pee like a boy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck  Any photos of them?


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Good luck  Any photos of them?


I ment to ad some before posting this post.

Jersey is my Buckskin doe she love's to be loved on and pampered like a child L O L she thinks she is a big dog. She produces almost a gallon at her peak production but once she drops she gives me 1/2 gallon each day which is perfect for what i need.

Bella My chocolate doe she is a little standoffish but I got her when she was 2 years old with her pal Jersey She was really skittish when she got here and hated me even though she was great on the milking stand she gave me 1/2 a gallon each day with not being on her peak production. I don't know about her past but she has come a long way sense we have had them for almost 3 months now.

Jasper: He is an F4 Mini Lamancha Buck he is 7 months or so old i have to check his registration to see when he was born again he is either 6 or 7 months old the pic's make him look really small but the pic's don't do him justice he is tall as my doe's but he is a big mom's boy he will come running anytime i am out side. He is the best buck i could have ever spend 300 dollars on He will probably be here til he die's i don't think i could ever sell him not even if i had to find another buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 

Good luck.


----------

